# Cutters



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

What kind of cutters do you use at the end of your main line machine cable? I use 3" pear cutters I do alot of residential drain cleaning. I'm just curious what you guys use.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use the largest possible cutter I can fit in the line.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I run a 1065 with 3/4 cables, and I have a box full of cutters I use. I start off with the 1 1/4" blades eel makes. First the spring spear head, then the cork screw blade then the largest round root saw I can get in the line. In some cases I end up switching to the pair cutters and the minimum sized I send in 4" after I got the smaller starter cutters through the line.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use "The Claw" aka 4" x 6" Expander Head.:tank: Makes me feel like Tim the Toolman Tailor.


When that monster doesn't fit I use the Flexible Spear by Electric Eel, followed by the C-Cutter by Eel.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I run a 1065 with 3/4 cables, and I have a box full of cutters I use. I start off with the 1 1/4" blades eel makes. First the spring spear head, then the cork screw blade then the largest round root saw I can get in the line. In some cases I end up switching to the pair cutters and the minimum sized I send in 4" after I got the smaller starter cutters through the line.


Sheesh that sounds like a lot of work...

I do the "Go Big Or Go Home"...

I go as big as I can fit and hope to clean it in one pass...

If that's to hard to get through I'll pull it out and downsize ot open it up and then go back up to clean...

Most of the time I get them in one pass...

The tough ones are usually the ones where someone has only been poking a hole in it for years instead of cleaning it...

Those roots can get tough when someone does that...:yes:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Sheesh that sounds like a lot of work...
> 
> I do the "Go Big Or Go Home"...
> 
> ...


Most lines I can get three cutters (springy spear, cork screw and finishing cutter or a 2" pair, 3" and then a 4" cutter) through the line with in an hour.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

One of my favorite root cutters.....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> One of my favorite root cutters.....



No wonder why I can't find any root infested sewers to clear! Someone keeps digging them up:laughing:


----------

